# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Игры

## nataly290361

*Взлом игр*

http://letitbit.net/download/97581.9...ram_2.rar.html

---------- Post added at 09:05 ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 ----------

*Игра "Рыбалка"*

http://letitbit.net/download/24976.2...a_1.0.rar.html

---------- Post added at 09:16 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------

*Ява-игры*


http://letitbit.net/download/38756.3...ava_2.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Правила дорожного движения(Вождение по городу)*


http://letitbit.net/download/93353.9...D2008.iso.html

----------


## nataly290361

Название: *Асы поднебесья*
Версия: 1.04 
ОС: РС, совместимость с Vista
Системные требования: 
Минимальные cистемные требования:
* Система: Windows XP;
* Процессор: 800 МГц;
* Память: 256 Мб;
* Видео-карта: класса GeForce2 с 32 Мб ОЗУ;
* Аудио-карта;
* Жесткий диск: 600 Мб свободного места;
Рекомендуемые
* Система: Windows XP;
* Процессор: 1,2 ГГц;
* Память: 512 Мб;
* Видео-карта: класса GeForce3 со 128 МБ ОЗУ;
Разработчик: 3D People s.r.o.
Жанр: Аркадный симулятор
Язык: Русский
Год: 2006

Описание: Управлять самолетом просто! Садитесь за компьютер - и вперед, в бой!

http://letitbit.net/download/21190.2...licts.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*Need For Russia 4: Белые ночи [v. 1.06] (2011/RUS/Repack by Fenixx)*

Год выхода: 2011
Жанры: Arcade / Racing (Cars) / 3D
Разработчик: Red Dot Games
Издатель: PlayWay
Издатель в России: Новый Диск

Тип издания: Repack (Лицензии)
Платформа: PC
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Язык озвучки: Русский
Таблетка: Не требуется
Размер: 262 Mb

Самые настоящие гонки, участвовать в них сможет любой, кто возьмет машину родного автопрома. Возьмите машину и сделайте в ней полный тюнинг по своему вкусу, а потом уже сражайтесь на трасах с достойными соперниками.

Особенности
* Стремительные заезды по уникальным трассам
* Лучшие автомобили отечественного производства
* Различные варианты самого продвинутого тюнинга 

Системные требования
* Поддерживаемые операционные системы: Microsoft® Windows® XP (SP3)/Vista/7
* Процессор Pentium® 4 3,0 ГГц или аналогичный Athlon® 64
* 512 МБ оперативной памяти
* 800 МБ свободного места на жестком диске
* 3D-видеоадаптер с памятью 128 MБ, совместимый с DirectX® 9.0c (GeForce 6600 или Radeon X1300)
* Звуковое устройство, совместимое с DirectX® 9.0с
* Устройство для чтения DVD-дисков

Особенности Repacka:
--За основу взята Лицензия--
Игра:
* аудио качество 100%
* видео качество 100%
* эксклюзивный установщик
* установка всего дополнительного Softa (DirectX)
* все пути реестра сохранены
* запуск игры через ярлык на десктопе или через меню пуск
* для установки необходимо 128 Мб ОЗУ
* время установки 1 минут(а,ы)

http://letitbit.net/download/86513.8...sia_4.iso.html

----------


## nataly290361

*CALLS TO SEX PHONE*

http://letitbit.net/download/10171.1...PHONE.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

*3D модель дома*

http://letitbit.net/download/83977.8...s_6_2.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Sex у нашому селі

http://letitbit.net/download/31133.3...OD_32.rar.html

----------


## nataly290361

Sex у нашому селі

http://letitbit.net/download/31133.3...OD_32.rar.html

----------


## Черноморр

Вирус сворачивает игры  примерно через каждые 20 мин. пробовал лечить Касперским 2012 Макаффи Аваст АВГ подскажите подскажить как удалить вирус

----------

